# Jacaranda



## heinz57 (Feb 13, 2012)

Has anybody ever done any turning with Jacaranda? I recently was able to snag a few smaller logs while they were tree trimming on campus, so I sealed up the ends because I thought, "why not?" 

It's pretty light colored and also lightweight, but if it turns nice and smooth it could probably make for some nice natural edge bowls as the bark seems to be pretty sturdy.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2012)

I wasn't famjiliar with it so I looked at some and seen some very pretty pictures of it. Seems it used for everything from turning to tonewood. Like many species it can be figured or bland, but just remember this:

There is no such thing as boring wood. There's only fun wood and wood that is less fun, but still fun. Sort of like muscle cars only different.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 13, 2012)

if it is any good let me know. I have one that will be taken down. soon ish


----------



## heinz57 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah that's really the approach I've been taking with picking up as many logs as I can find. 

I even tapped into the campus' facilities department to get a heads up whenever they're tree trimming. With all of the eucalyptus, oak, redwood, jacaranda, and olive trees around I've been able to pick up some decent wood as a fake logger.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 13, 2012)

Turned a few pieces...
Really fine grained, light wood...
Turns wonderfully!

Lower left one in 3rd pic...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics087.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics023.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics077.jpg


----------



## CodyS (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice work!


----------



## heinz57 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cool. Based on the pictures, I think the lumber I picked up today is about the same size as that. 

Based on a very limited google searching of Jacaranda, it doesn't seem to crack very much while drying, just warp some. So I reckon I might rough turn out a few bowls of some of this new found lumber this weekend.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 14, 2012)

heinz57 said:


> Very cool. Based on the pictures, I think the lumber I picked up today is about the same size as that.
> 
> Based on a very limited google searching of Jacaranda, it doesn't seem to crack very much while drying, just warp some. So I reckon I might rough turn out a few bowls of some of this new found lumber this weekend.



Yep, I had a coupla 8" dia. logs, about 12" long, hence all the natural edges...:i_dunno:

VERY minimal checking during the two years drying in the shed...
The bark leaves a very nice little dark edge, but I always seem to lose a chunk or two of it...:yes:

Have fun with it!

p


----------



## heinz57 (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you use a spray on lacquer for the bowls in the first two pictures?


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 14, 2012)

heinz57 said:


> Did you use a spray on lacquer for the bowls in the first two pictures?



First coupla dozen coats were WOP, then a coupla spray on to bring out the edges...:yes:

p


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 15, 2012)

That is some good quality stuff right there. Nice work! And also, some very nice wood as well.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Turned a few pieces...
> Really fine grained, light wood...
> Turns wonderfully!
> 
> ...



I like them all, but that bowl/base with the bark is really creative. 



.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks all!:yes:

Just tryin' sumthin' a l'il different, ya know...:wacko1:

p


----------

